# [Wet Thumb Forum]-sterbai corys 56k warning



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

not sure why they were this color sitting in the bag before release.









here's my tank. thanks for viewing









[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Tue December 30 2003 at 08:48 PM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

not sure why they were this color sitting in the bag before release.









here's my tank. thanks for viewing









[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Tue December 30 2003 at 08:48 PM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Those are fantastic! Talk about a great looking cory too. I think I might have to get some. I miss having corys. Looks like you have the start of a very cool tank.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2003)

chinaboy,

Great pictures.

Can you do us a favor and use 800x640 (max) resolution pictures. It is hard to enjoy the picture when you have to scroll left and right.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

sterbai are the best looking corys there are!! I saw a tank once with at least 50 of them and about 9 discus, that was unbelievably beatiful!!

Thanks for the pictures!
Sven


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

I've always wanted to keep corys in a planted tank but refrained because I was concerned Flourite would be too sharp for their barbels... is this not the case? *C sterbai* is a good find, definately worth your while to attempt a breeding... good luck...

Able to walk today (rotten flu!!),
Jeff Ludwig
Elkton, MD


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Caveat - never have had Corys or flourite. However, seem to recall others posting about barbel damage, as Jeff mentioned, with flourite. Possible solution would be to mix or top the flourite with a finer and smoother gravel. The "red flint" available around here and probably where you are would mix well with flourite and give the Corys a "softer" landing pad.

OTOH, you could just do the sensible thing and mail your Corys to me  Nice pics BTW.

Jay


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

honestly speaking, i was really worried that the flourite is too sharp. but ive had these corys almost for a month with no problems. their barrels are noticeable longer than the time when i bought them from the store. 

i have to admit, when they get startled and swim for cover, the flourite looks a little sharp for them, but they do fine as far as i can see.


----------



## clay (Jul 3, 2004)

i was in the process of changing my 80g to a lightly planted tank and large school of cories. your picture has solidified the idea. doing it this weekend. how much did they run at your lfs, or did you order them?


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i got quite a deal on them. i found them at a smaller privately owned LFS. 9$ each CND no tax for them. theres a huge chain LFS that sells them for 15$each. for comparison, a fancy guppy is $2.5 cheapest.

they're somewhat rare around here.


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

I've had Corydoras metae for a couple of
years with flourite. C. julii for one year.
No problems...

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I always thought the disappearing barbels has to do with undesirable water conditions more so than sharp edges on rock.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Looks good. Is that a 10g? Can we get some specs like the kind of fish, and equipment used? Thanks

Andrew


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

my tank is quite overstocked, but its doing fine for now.

specs:
standard 10g
15 watt life-glo + 15watt tropic sun (zoomed)
flourite regular
AC mini
Diy co2
Pmdd occationally

fish:
5 sterbai
11 emerald rasaboras
6 Indian lamp eye (always wanted the emerald lampeyes)
1 platy fry
1 SAE
2 khuli loaches
2 bushy nose
1 rummy nose
newly aquired cacatuoides f + m

15-20% water changes every other day. only because ive been feeding heavily trying to get the sterbais to spawn.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

How big are the sterbais?

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.75
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i have three 2" and two 1.5"

i saw some huge 3" ones at the LFS yesterday.


----------

